# UK Horse Tail Styles



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!!!!! never ever ever take a pair of clippers to a tail. ends up looking like a bog brush.

What you are seeing is horses with correctly PULLED tails

Video showing how it is done:
How to pull your horse's tail

Photo of a well pulled tail (prior to bandaging)









This is a photo of a horse who's owners have tried to achieve the pulled tail look through the use of clippers. It looksa awful!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

how do you mean? do you guys pull tails out there?


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Would NEVER even pull my horse's lovely tail, never the less clip it.
I just thought it was interesting that UK people pulled their horse's tails.

Interesting way of life.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I tend to avoid pulling my guys tails, in all honesty I don't see the point. However I do think its quite nice looking on a show hack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

I would never pull a tail or shave ot with clippers.
I know some English hack people that do and like the old saying goes once you start shaving you will have to keep on shaving it and it will look terrible if you try and grow it out..
I find if you bandage the top of the tail the night before a Show it keeps it tidy and neat for the Show ..


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

shaving with clippers looks awful when it is growing out. 
Pulling looks fine when it is growing out.

SHOW horses (i.e those used for showing, excluding M&M's and traditionals) are expected to have pulled tails and I think it looks realy good.

A bandage overnight is not only dangerous but when you have a wild native style tail it realy won't do much.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually love the look. I don't pull my poneh's tails myself as we don't show but started banging them after spending a weekend in Lambourn. All the racehorses out for exercise had lovely tails and all were banged. Given my 2 are pasture puffs for the most part...it's probably overkill. LOL


----------

